# Info config pour Hackintosh



## Reguii (19 Juin 2013)

Salut,

Je crois que tout est dans le titre, je cherche à savoir si avec la config suivante il y a possibilité de faire un Hackintosh :

Carte Mère : ASUS P5Q PRO
CPU : Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
RAM : 4 GO
GPU : ATI Gainward HD4850​
Si oui quel serait le meilleur choix d'OSX ??

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Maxoubx (19 Juin 2013)

j'avais fait tourné a l'époque sur ma p5b deluxe osx 10.6.6 mais c'était pas très stable ...

regarde ici ! https://www.google.fr/search?q=ASUS...e.0.57j0l3j62.2240j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Galekal (19 Juin 2013)

Avec un core2duo et 4GO de RAM, tu peux tenter Mountain Lion. 
Autrement, Lion devrait passer sans souci.

L'idéal serait alors que tu disposes d'une clef USB d'installation qui serait créée a partir d'un utilitaire comme Myhack a partir d'un mac ou d'un hackintosh déjà fonctionnel. 

Pour la post install, Il y a un DSDT que tu pourrais essayer :

http://www.osx86.net/view/3470-asus_p5q_working_dsdt.aml.html

Il sera a placer dans ton dossier Extra. Ensuite, réparer les autorisations.

Après, tu peux utiliser la dernière version de multibeast qui est disponible après inscription gratuite sur tonymacx86, et tu sélectionnes les options correspondant a ton matériel, notamment pour l'audio et le réseau, dans ce cas, avec un DSDT.


----------



## Reguii (19 Juin 2013)

Merci pour toutes vos infos et les liens 

Je vais tenter l'installation et je vous dirais si ça fonctionne !


----------

